# Bamboo for a pushpole



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Bamboo works great. I use one. Dont know where it grows down there. You wont find a dowel longer than 10 or 12 feet at Home Depot. Call around to a few lumber yards down there. Should be able to find a longer dowel like that. I would use a dowel over bamboo.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I did find a dowel 18' long, 1.25". I may go get one if I can't find any bamboo over the weekend.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Where did you find the dowel and how much was it?


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

I use the bamboo 16' works great.....Old School Style.............
Pic sucks but you get the idea......


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I used bamboo for the highsider, worked great and the price was right. It worked so well that I got another, larger piece for use with the Panga. It was so big, I had to cut it down a bit. Plus, it floats and again, I couldn't beat the price. Sorry, I can't help you in the finding department, unless you're ever up this way.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

That pic make anyone else's head hurt? Bamboo is ok, but you can also buy blemb poles for super cheap (like $200ish) and they are the bombdigidy or whatever cool word kids are using these days.  I have never used the dowel but I heard they do just fine.  Make mine a guide series for $1400. Meow! [smiley=ill-take-it.gif]


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

I said the Pic Sucked.....but..... [smiley=1-headache.gif] you don't have to be a Hater


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If you are going to pole for 8+ hours a day... buy the right gear! But if you only poke around from time to time, bamboo would work fine.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys. 

I found the 18' dowel at Home depot in Titusville, about $1.30/ft, give or take a few cents.

I don't plan to pole around for 8 hours either.

I bet a $1400 push pole would be the cat's meow, but it would be about 5 times the money I have invested in my whole rig! That just wouldn't be very smart.


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

I used 20' Bamboo poles for outriggers for several years. Tough and cheap. Of course, these were super heavy duty poles. I pulled 4-6# Kingfish, Bonitas, Skipjacks or Blackfins for bait on them.

They will definitely make a good push pole.

$200 for a Blem pole is super cheap? Somebody has a lot more money than I have. A $1400 push pole would be great for somebody with the shortpe(ker syndrone. Kinda like a red Corvette.

There is a maximalist and a minimalist school of thought on Microskiffs. Some try to see how much they can spend and there are others who see how little they can spend.

Some folks buy all of the expensive stuff to max out a skiff while others build stuff to individualize their rig. 

Hopefully, we'll have fishcatching101 up and running soon. There will be a ton of DIY projects for microskiffs in addition to hundreds of serious fishing tips.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info capt ken, and I'm really looking forward to fishcatching101.com, sounds like my kinda site!

-Brian


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> There is a maximalist and a minimalist school of thought on Microskiffs. Some try to see how much they can spend and there are others who see how little they can spend.


Are you saying its either or around here, no in between?



> Hopefully, we'll have fishcatching101 up and running soon. There will be a ton of DIY projects for microskiffs in addition to hundreds of serious fishing tips.


So your new site will cure all that is wrong on microskiff.com? 

I'm glad you pointed out that most of the tips on this site aren't serious too, now I know I've been mislead all along. Luckily for everyone this site is at least good enough for you to promote your own site. Gotta love the internet, eh?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

> ... guide series for $1400... [smiley=ill-take-it.gif]


OK, the prices for a quality PP are bad enough without inflating them. Please tell me who has a $1400.00 "Guide". :-/ Gotta get me one of those. 

FYI. Stiffy's "real retail" prices are posted on their site.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Hopefully, we'll have fishcatching101 up and running soon. There will be a ton of DIY projects for microskiffs in addition to hundreds of serious fishing tips.


Its all good. The end user will usually be the winner. Good sites will continue to improve and build bigger communities. Those who don't keep up or have a flawed model will pay the price. Good luck with the new site. Let me know if I can answer any technical questions for you since that is my background.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > Hopefully, we'll have fishcatching101 up and running soon. There will be a ton of DIY projects for microskiffs in addition to hundreds of serious fishing tips.
> 
> 
> Its all good. The end user will usually be the winner. Good sites will continue to improve and build bigger communities. Those who don't keep up or have a flawed model will pay the price. Good luck with the new site. Let me know if I can answer any technical questions for you since that is my background.


oops, am I stirring it up again? Sorry Tom, I read his comments and site reference as arrogant and egotistical in this context. My bad, I'll try to be more careful from now on. :-[

Now that you mention good sites though, heres a few other regional favorites that have great tips and information too(disclaimer, I have no financial interest or anything like that with these sites or their publishers). They are very informative sites and will invariably have answers to almost anything you can't find here on www.microskiff.com (I reiterated this site to be fair and balanced since I mentioned the others)

http://www.floridasportsman.com/
http://capmel.com/
http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/index.php
http://forums.bateau2.com/

[smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

> A $1400 push pole would be great for somebody with the shortpe(ker syndrone.


Guess I should have read this before I posted that I wanted one. ;D ;D ;D ;D

My bad - should have read the entire thread first. :-[

Now the world knows. :-[


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > A $1400 push pole would be great for somebody with the shortpe(ker syndrone.
> 
> 
> Guess I should have read this before I posted that I wanted one. ;D ;D ;D ;D
> ...


so you must also be one of the minimalist's he was referring to then?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

> > > A $1400 push pole would be great for somebody with the shortpe(ker syndrone.
> >
> >
> > Guess I should have read this before I posted that I wanted one. ;D ;D ;D ;D
> ...


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

So what's it like to be able to pole with your ...............? oh, never mind. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Deerfly, the only thing I am sure of at this time is that disagreeing with you can be very entertaining. 

[smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

All joking aside. I suspect that there will be many people who agree with you and a few might even agree with me. We just happen to be the two who are willing to say something.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok girlz, let's all play nice...

I'm sure based on the good captkenroy replies to date he is well versed in the uses and requirements for inshore anglers, guides and professionals. I'm sure he has spent plenty of hours standing on a poling platform guiding clients to tailing redfish in mere inches of water for 6-8 hours. Thus has a full knowledge of why us short PP folks use 24' Guide Series push poles.. and why they are useless. 

Cant wait to see what fishcatching101 has in store for someone like me who is obviously doing it all wrong. Cause I could use 'serious fishing tips' at this point I see...

Cheers
Capt. Jan

p.s. [smiley=stirthepot.gif] if you can't laugh... don't cry... ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Deerfly, the only thing I am sure of at this time is that disagreeing with you can be very entertaining.
> 
> [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]
> 
> All joking aside. I suspect that there will be many people who agree with you and a few might even agree with me. We just happen to be the two who are willing to say something.


Tom, you know me more than well enough by now to know where I'm coming from on this sort of thing. I can't say I always try to be clever or entertaining before I press [post], but sometimes just being me is entertaining enough and I'm OK with that. If I "put it out there" I know I have to take any backlash. No problem there. Along those lines I would only add, there will never be a time where I post something that I would regret at some point in the future or can't defend my reasoning at any time with anyone. I'll promise you that. Now that doesn't mean I won't offend some people from time to time, but if they engage me fairly they'll have a better chance at understanding my take on things. If they don't have the guts or what ever you want to call it to engage me, then as the saying goes, they can just go away mad or just go away. I'm like that on the internet and unlike a lot of people, the same way in person.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I could use 'serious fishing tips' at this point I see...


Jan, I've been meaning to talk to you about this. I think the problem is you don't read enough on this site, which is odd for being a moderator I know, but seriously its all here already, all you have to do is comprehend.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree, such a shame. I should really spend more time reading everything on the intard'net and less time on the water... we all know all the info for 'serious anglers' comes from the intard'net. Not time in the field... ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Ok girlz, let's all play nice...
> 
> p.s.   [smiley=stirthepot.gif] if you can't laugh... don't cry...  ;D


I usually have to laugh to KEEP from crying!! ;D


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I need to offer an apology to those I must have offended here. The short pe(ker comment was ill chosen. 

There is absolutely nothing at all wrong with this site. I wouldn't look in as often as I do if there was. I've learned several things here.

Fishcatching101 will not be an informational site and definitely will not have a message board. I spent 7 years going down that road. FC101 will be a sales site only, selling personally written e-books and maybe DVDs somewhere on down the road.

I got my first captain's license in 1963 so I have been around. I've always made stuff rather than buy over-the-counter stuff whenever possible. I get a great deal of satisfaction out of DYI projects and teaching folks to do-it-themselves also. 

I was introduced to this site by someone I met while I was working as co-manager of the Florida Berkley Strike Team. I met a few more guys at your event in Ozello last year.

Sorry I stepped on the toes of some folks. It was not intentional.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Well thank you capt for clearing things up a bit. I'll take a punch since I started off on the defensive with my comments. My apologies for the quick trigger. We do kid around an awful lot around here, but there is also some serious good information and knowledgeable people on this site too. Probably the best around IMO for good humor and great information as well. btw, now that you mention it I think I was one of the guys you met at the Ozello event too. - eric


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

So yeah, pushpoles..... :-?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

That was a huge tick in the positive column! Thank You!

You have to have a thick 4 skin around here sometimes.  

You seam like a very smart fellow who has prolly forgotten more than most on this site have even known combined.

I too am sorry. Many time people come on here and shoot off their mouths (fingers if you want to be exact). We get a little defensive of our little PP Stiffys. ;D

You'll fit in fine if you can roll with the punches and enjoy this place for what it is... 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

> That was a huge tick in the positive column! Thank You!
> 
> You have to have a thick 4 skin around here sometimes.
> 
> ...


X2

I wasn't offended.

I had a inferior PP for many years and I just learned to accept it. But I really like the fact that I now have a long "Stiffy". Yes, I'm compensating - getting older and don't want to work as hard. 

It's all good and for the record - I had a feeling once. It got hurt so I promptly got rid of it. 

[smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Built a pole tonight. Capt Ken gave me a great idea in a PM. Pics coming soon...

-Brian


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

As promised...

Capt Ken turned me onto this idea. Two 6' dowels spliced together with a piece of aluminum pipe. Cost = $0

On the boat...


















Aluminum ferrule...










Last week's project...










Painted white...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks good and IMHO wood has a much better strength to weight ratio than fiberglass.

I'm going to preface that I'm pretty anal about my PP but did you try to make the transition at the sleeve as smooth as possible? When I'm poling fast, I "shoot" the pole through my hands and even the seams of a multi- piece pole bother me. Just wondered if maybe using a smaller diameter sleeve and turning down the dowel might overcome most of this. Not trying to be overly critical but it seems like it would make it a little more user friendly. 

as always - just my .0000000000000000000000000001/2 sense


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I did grind the edge of the pipe smooth, with a decent redius. I considered turning/sanding down the dowel and using a smaller pipe, to keep a consistent diameter, but figured it was too much like work. 

I played with it a little after putting it together, did some more sanding, and painted it. Honestly, I think shooting it through my hands I'd be more worried about a splinter than hitting the edge of the pipe. 

If it becomes an issue, I'll report back on any modifications I make.

-Brian


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, duh. :-[ I went back and re-read and IMHO you will not be doing much "shooting" with a 12' pole. But it's something to think about when you realize your ready for an 18'


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks good but why two 6ft poles and not just get one 12ft pole?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It's actually about 14', so 6' each, plus a couple inches. 

I didn't have a 14' single pole, so I worked with what I have. You could call me cheap, but I'm having fun building what I need with what I have. Plus, I'm cleaning out my garage at the same time.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> You could call me cheap, but I'm having fun building what I need with what I have. Plus, I'm cleaning out my garage at the same time.


so let me guess, the bar stool is going to be you forward casting platform?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> so let me guess, the bar stool is going to be you forward casting platform?


lol..no, it's too small. I have a folding tray table with a little more surface area to stand on.


----------



## powerbench (Jun 17, 2008)

Does the famous captkenroy conduct charters? I hear he is the go to man .....Like to take out some friends coming down from Michigan


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

I've quit running charters. I have a few guys who fish with me from time to time but not on a charter basis.

If you are a yaker or have a microskiff, I can show you where to catch fish.


----------

